# mp3 -> Mp3Pro



## waldesel (12. April 2004)

Hi @ all

ich hab mir  kostenlos ein encoder für wav -> mp3pro geholt. allerdings ist es sehr stressig alle mp3s erst in wav und dann EINZELN in mp3pro umzuwandeln....

kenn jemand bessere tools wo man zb gleich mehrere MP3's bzw Wav dateien in mp3 pro umwandeln kann?

mfg
Waldesel


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. April 2004)

Kann man bei Nero nicht eine Queue machen? oder täusche ich mich ?


----------

